# My experience working inside Battersea Dogs Home



## Penyghent (Oct 16, 2019)

Please read I am trying to make people understand what really happens behind the scenes at Battersea.

Thank you

*No kill shelters vs kill shelters*

It is important to note that Battersea is not a no kill shelter. They do PTS dogs and they do inform people who surrender their dogs about that fact. I am totally for PTS dogs and I do not believe in no kill shelters. The reason behind this is because I consider physical health as important as behaviour "health" and there are dogs who suffer horribly in kennel environment developing behaviours of extreme stress and anxiety or dogs who already come in with behaviour which are dangerous to people or other dogs or even disabling for the dog if those stem from fear for example. There are also dogs who for a number of different reasons we cannot help change their behaviours. So, I believe that as like with physical health, if you have tried everything you can but you determine that is nothing you can do to help the dog, that PTS is the best way.
I cringe when I think of so many no kill shelters who keep dogs with severe behaviours alive for years locked in kennels in a highly stressed behaviour. I have seen many dogs become so crazy from being in that environment they develop lots of stress related behaviours like pacing or jumping constantly against a wall. Non-stop barking or even self-mutilating like chewing their own paws. Some dogs just stop eating, other stop moving, a lot of them give up. It is not feasible to disregard a dog's well being so bluntly.

Having said this, I was told that at Battersea PTS was done, as I expected, only to dogs who could not be helped wither from a health or behaviour point of view, and that from the behaviour point of view, that decision would come after careful assessment and training. I was also told we had no time limit or any sort of limitations to work in the behaviour of a dog and help him turn into an adoptable dog, so long as dealing with him in a daily basis did not present a danger to anyone.

This however was not true, at Battersea, Team Leaders constantly pressured CBTAs to present results in time frames which were unreasonable and not realistic. I remember thinking that time frames established by these Team Leaders who have a lot more power of decision about a dogs life were a lot more unreasonable than those that most dog owners expect from regular trainers, and trust me there are a lot of dog owners who still think that helping train or change behaviour in a dog equals changing a tire of a car at the mechanics.

I started becoming very frustrated at the continuous demands made by Team Leaders for presenting results in a very limited time frame. When asked about this situations most of the CBTAs told me it was always like that and there was nothing we can do, all Team Leaders worked like this and complaining achieved nothing, but some meetings where nothing changed. I started to frown at this and to also understand where things were failing.

So now I had to respond to a Team Leader a person who had very little to no training in dog training and behaviour, who had a lot more power to decide whether a dog would be PTS, pressuring us to deliver results all the time. I also saw Team Leaders, change results in tests so the outcome would be the one they thought best (PTS the dog). I was in shock. Team Leaders I dealt with overall were people with many years of working at Battersea, who suffered from extreme passion fatigue, unable to show empathy or understanding towards us or the dogs and their lives. They talked about putting a dog to sleep like they were talking about having lunch. Little to no consideration was made to out input (the real trainer behaviourists) and in the end they pushed for a review.

I did asked around to many different people what happened when a TL pushed for a review but the CBTA was not in agreement. I was explained this meant the review team would talk to everyone, read through all the history of the dog, see all the tests done, might even see the dog, videos, etc… and decide. Most of CBTAs said most of the times Team Leaders got their way into getting a dog euthanized when they wanted and that in the end the struggle was so much most CBTAs gave up. I had CBTAs told me they gave up trying, they were starting to give up working with dogs Team Leaders wanted reviewed because the frustration was overwhelming of watching a person who did not work with the dog, who did not know about training and behaviour and who seldom argued with us pushing so hard to kill a dog.
When I left and voiced my concerns my manager did convey that it should not be like this, however it is important to note that I did talk to a lot of people and all of them said the same. So, the reality of it is, it is that way. That is how Battersea is working at the moment.

Battersea does euthanize some dogs, but it kills a lot. I did say this to some people I shared my concerns and opinions and feelings with. It was incredibly hard for me to acknowledge this.
I always thought Battersea was at the forefront of shelter management, regarding to caring of dogs but there are many policies that are not at par with what they aim. My belief is that they have become so big and manages so many people they have somehow lost sight of the important stuff. I can only imagine it is not easy, but again my hope is that by sharing my experience people become aware, people push for changes inside Battersea, and they will listen and implement these changes as soon as possible. They need to take a step back.

The reason they put dogs to sleep are not always the best. Even medically I saw the medical department (which I must say is completely out of reach and is managed like a completely different place) suggesting a dog who needed eye drops put in his eyes daily to be killed. The argument? No one would want to have the trouble. Like this many other examples of otherwise manageable health situations who were determined as not adoptable because they assumed "no one would want to spend the money, spend the time, etc..". It was heartbreaking to also watch the clashing of their "interests" like offering one month insurance and realizing a dog had some health issues which would then not be covered and hence making that dog not adoptable because taking care of that dog would become "too expensive".

I was so sad for all this, one would think that belonging to one of the species that has more faults that any other we would understand that adopting a dog does not mean adopting a perfect dog - who does not exist anyway. But they imposed these … rules and they were extremely confusing.
They also had double standards for a lot of situations. A dog rescued from a puppy factory or puppy mill could be adopted almost regardless of his health AND behaviour issues. I saw some puppy mill dogs which were ill and had a ton of extreme behaviour issues as you would expect with some of them, being deemed as adoptable. When questioned about this, the answer I got was, well they come from a puppy mill so… but what about that dog and that other dog? Don't they deserve the same chance? Why do coming from a puppy mill makes them more adoptable?

Greyhounds for example could be adopted with a muzzle contingency meaning they could be adopted so long they were walked outside with a muzzle on because most of them came from races and obviously could on a walk see a small dog moving and get triggered. So for safety reasons they were muzzle trained and were adopted with a muzzle. However if there was a dog who had issues with other dogs, but only when approached at the point of being touched by another dog, and could be easily managed by wearing a muzzle, they would refuse and kill the dog. If they were staffies they would not even consider it. Any other dogs, would be incredibly hard to convince them that adopting a dog who needs to wear a muzzle out on walks for security reasons was fine was next to impossible. When questioned why they facilitated this for

Greyhounds but not other dogs, the answer was a mere "well they are Greyhounds".

So regarding PTS policy I was dismayed and saddened by what I saw. Many dogs who could potentially go on to have great lives, were killed because they failed to comply to policies which were also subject to interpretation, breed related, etc… There were many reasons why they chose to PTS one dog and not the other and I will explore this further in following texts about my experience there.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It is a shame that you are choosing to discredit Battersea on a forum where they have no knowledge of your claims or are able to refute them. These are your opinions & may not be the most informed …. did you raise your concerns formally?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am shocked that a anyone could join a forum and the first thing they do *without* any proof is run to down Battersea.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rehoming a muzzled dog due to prey drive is completely different to rehoming a dog that could be a bite risk...suggesting that a rescue organisation rehomes dogs that need to be muzzled just opens up the rescue to be sued! 

We can't save them all, especially when the homes aren't there for them.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> It is a shame that *you are choosing to discredit Battersea on a forum where they have no knowledge of your claims or are able to refute them*. These are your opinions & may not be the most informed …. did you raise your concerns formally?


They know now. I emailed the link and text to their press office. I suggested they may wish to reply.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think there are far worse things that can happen to dogs than being put to sleep, I know it is not a popular opinion.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I would also like to point out (it's been bugging me) that no where do Battersea state that they are a no kill shelter...they are very clear that they won't put healthy dogs down and as you have found out, that can be very subjective...especially when you add in liability.
Battersea do much more for dog welfare than most other large charities put together IMO While they will not be perfect, they do the best that they can!

Running them down anomalously on a public forum does not look good on you I am afraid


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

What a strange way to introduce oneself to a forum. 
Sadly I'm feeling very cynical about the motivations behind this post. What can be accomplished by bad-mouthing a respected rescue organization on a dog forum? How does it help?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Penyghent said:


> I will explore this further in following texts about my experience there.


I don't imagine you will bother to do that after the replies you have had to the original post.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Battersea, along with many other rescues, do their best. They cannot magic up homes, no matter how hard they try, there just aren't enough homes for the dogs. It's as simple as that. Once people start realising that it is THEIR responsibility for THEIR dog, and not dumping them when they've had enough, once people are MADE to take responsibility for the dog THEY chose, then maybe, just maybe, rescue centres wouldn't be stuffed to the gunnels with perfectly good dogs, that aren't perfect... the onus is on the purchaser, the rescue just have to pick up the dog that's been abandoned by those who didn't do enough research in the first place.

Stop blaming the rescues, they're better than a lot of places... they're trying, no one wants to put any dog or animal down, but there simply are not enough homes out there, kennel space cannot be plucked out of thin air... so, dogs that need treatment can potentially be at the top of the list to be put to sleep, sad yes... but blame the people who buy these animals, do little or no research then, dump the animal in rescue, don't blame the rescue.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

8tansox said:


> Battersea, along with many other rescues, do their best. They cannot magic up homes, no matter how hard they try, there just aren't enough homes for the dogs. It's as simple as that. Once people start realising that it is THEIR responsibility for THEIR dog, and not dumping them when they've had enough, once people are MADE to take responsibility for the dog THEY chose, then maybe, just maybe, rescue centres wouldn't be stuffed to the gunnels with perfectly good dogs, that aren't perfect... the onus is on the purchaser, the rescue just have to pick up the dog that's been abandoned by those who didn't do enough research in the first place.
> 
> Stop blaming the rescues, they're better than a lot of places... they're trying, no one wants to put any dog or animal down, but there simply are not enough homes out there, kennel space cannot be plucked out of thin air... so, dogs that need treatment can potentially be at the top of the list to be put to sleep, sad yes... but blame the people who buy these animals, do little or no research then, dump the animal in rescue, don't blame the rescue.


Good post. A dog is nearly always for life. There are some that, for various reasons, really cant stay in its home and needs a new home but so many of them are not going to get rehomed and then it is up to the owner to suck it up and have it put to sleep if they decide they cannot keep it anymore. Death is better than sitting in a kennel for months or years.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Good post. A dog is nearly always for life. There are some that, for various reasons, really cant stay in its home and needs a new home but so many of them are not going to get rehomed and then it is up to the owner to suck it up and have it put to sleep if they decide they cannot keep it anymore. Death is better than sitting in a kennel for months or years.


There definitely is a place for rescue, I don't think anyone disputes that. But people abuse rescues to dump their unwanted pets. In a rescue, as I'm sure many people will agree, the staff are made to feel as if they HAVE to take on the unwanted animal. I know this, I remember being told I was an uncaring b*tch because I wouldn't take in a healthy dog, that a family didn't want, there and then, she wanted to jump the waiting list and just dump her lovely dog on us... it took some nerve to stand up to her and her threats I can tell you, but a younger, less experienced member of staff could easily have folded and taken the dog in there and then... the sad story of this was, we gave the woman in question telephone numbers of the dog warden, other rescues that would help her, and guess what? She dumped that dog on the Somerset Levels, where someone found her running amok and brought her to us as a stray... now if that's not abuse of the system I don't know what is... The low-life woman knew the dog would be picked up by someone else and taken to a place of safety. No longer her problem.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

you have to remember that , as well as being a shelter, Battersea dog and cat home is also the pound for the area too, they are open 24hrs 365 days a year for strays
therefore they are 'obliged' to take dogs that are found roaming, so they have no background on them and hand ins, where, the present owner may well lie about why theyre giving the dog up
like all rescues, in these litigious days, they have to be uber sure that the dog is suitabe to be in a home environment

you mention staffys as a breed that gets no chance,
but i honestly wonder how many so called staffys are really that.
A true staffy is so much smaller than any dog ive seen given the name and ALL the staffys in non breed related rescue/shelters, that ive been involved in, have very little staffy in them, theyre mainly all chavvy pseudo pits
and
if the dog is likely to be languishing in kennels, for maybe years, not only adding to its stress, but taking up rescue space, or, its typed, then it is more humane, surely, to be pts, and, If typed (and many still are) then they often have no choice

most people who have worked, fostered, volunteered etc have no illusions of what can and often does happen, but, also realise the reality is hard, harsh decisions have to be made on an almost daily basis. At least being pts in a warm rescue, with a full belly and a kindly voice, is better than being shot, run over, starving to death, being used as a breeding bitch over and over, being kicked, struck, getting diseases etc that is often the lot of a street/unwanted dog


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

How long did you work there for, out of interest?

Rescue centres have a very difficult job to do and will face criticism for a lot of things regardless of the decisions they make - they are dammed if they do and dammed if they don't. Whilst it's a lovely idea that they take in dogs, turn around behavioural issues and find them all their perfect homes this simply is not the real world. Most rescues are full to bursting and they have to make decisions as to whether or not a dog is realistically likely to be rehomed in a sensible period of time.

I have previously worked at several rescue places and seen many a member of the public come in looking for a dog. Whilst you do get very lovely people who come in and ask which dogs are struggling to find homes, the majority of people are going to pick the dog that they feel will best fit with what they want in a dog (which of course is completely understandable). For most people this does not involve taking on a dog with known medical issues. You mentioned a dog requiring eye drops - yes this is manageable, but is an extra expense that a lot of people would not want to take on. As for dogs who are dog-aggressive, it is far more complicated than just telling prospective owners to muzzle the dog. What if those people decide they aren't going to muzzle the dog and the dog goes on to attack another dog? That could easily come back on the rescue. Even if owners are willing to comply with instructions to keep the dog muzzled there are not many people who would want to take on a dog like this.

A lot of people approach rescue centres like they are shopping. I've seen people come in asking for specific (fairly uncommon) breeds because that is what they want. Even when they don't have a specific breed in mind, certain types of dogs get homes a lot easier than others. Small dogs, fluffy dogs and what many would consider "attractive" dogs are at a significant advantage to dogs that perhaps might be considered a bit more plain looking. Staffies and their crosses are a dime a dozen in shelters so if someone is looking for that sort of dog then why would they choose one that has to be permanently muzzled when they can easily find one without that issue?


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't understand the purpose behind your post, is it to stop people donating, or get them shut down, or do you want an investigation into them, I really don't get it at all. Battersea are not perfect I'm sure, but none of us are, but you appear to have a bit of a grudge against them, or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I think this certainly needs investigation, I have always admired the work done at Battersea, but wouldn’t disregard the OP post just on the good reputation of the dogs home........I understand some dogs will be PTS, and most rescues do wonderful work, but this sounds like a very serious allegation and I hope it’s not true.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Kittynanna said:


> but this sounds like a very serious allegation and I hope it's not true


Which allegation are you referring to?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

TBH none of it is anything that would surprise me about a large rescue organisation. They have to make tough decisions in order to help as many animals as possible.
Sounds like the OP had their rose tinted glasses on and was smacked in the face by the reality of what it means when you cant rescue everybody.


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Which allegation are you referring to?


There are quite a few allegations made by the OP........

Team Leaders I dealt with overall were people with many years of working at Battersea, who suffered from extreme passion fatigue, unable to show empathy or understanding towards us or the dogs and their lives.

Team Leader a person who had very little to no training in dog training and behaviour, who had a lot more power to decide whether a dog would be PTS, pressuring us to deliver results all the time. They talked about putting a dog to sleep like they were talking about having lunch.

The reason they put dogs to sleep are not always the best. Even medically I saw the medical department (which I must say is completely out of reach and is managed like a completely different place) suggesting a dog who needed eye drops put in his eyes daily to be killed. The argument? No one would want to have the trouble. Like this many other examples of otherwise manageable health situations who were determined as not adoptable because they assumed "no one would want to spend the money, spend the time, etc..".

Like I said I understand not all dogs can be rehomed and tough decisions have to be made, but if these allegations are true then I am shocked as it is not how I would expect a caring establishment to act.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Kittynanna said:


> I think this certainly needs investigation, I have always admired the work done at Battersea, but wouldn't disregard the OP post just on the good reputation of the dogs home........I understand some dogs will be PTS, and most rescues do wonderful work, but this sounds like a very serious allegation and I hope it's not true.


I don't read any allegations, just a lot of reality hitting home and peevishness by a volunteer whose had her eyes opened to the harsh reality of rescue
Many new volunteers, in rescues, come in with ideas of grandeur, thinking they have the answers to everything, their ideas are so new, that they've never been tried before, that just making pretty pictures, putting a bow on, or giving a great sob story, will get that dog, that's been overlooked a gazillion times, adopted out tomorrow and that, because they're volunteering, all their friends online and in real life will all adopt and make perfect homes, even for that one out the back that took a baby's face off, but because its been returned, to a no kill rescue, it can't be pts ( OK last one a bit of an exaggeration)
Allegations have proof, even the slightest piece, anecdotes don't, yet get passed around like the truth handed down by God himself
Yes, battersea pts
Yes, I'm sure the staff are battleworn and beaten down. Who'd have thought, in the 21c, that it would still be so overcrowded, that they are forced to cherry pick
Yes, I'm sure they've had dogs returned, or handed in, or abandoned at their gates, because they needed eye drops, or special diets, or special shampoo, or just plain old age.
Yes they're in the damage limitation business, in regards to homeless, abandoned, handed in dogs, kennel 10 dogs that will go straight back out, at the expense of one with SA, FA, eye problems, bitey, needs muzzling
No wonder they come across as hard faced, sometimes, imagine getting up in the morning, knowing that's what you'll be faced with everyday you work there
I guess the OP will not come back to 'shock us' with more of her tales, now she's seen we live in reality not fantasy


----------



## Pricivius (Mar 16, 2018)

Having volunteered for several Rescues, from pounds to a national name, none of this surprises me.

My only question is whether this should be in the public consciousness. Shouldn’t the public know the reality of dog rescue - the over-breeding causing an overpopulation, often of poorly bred dogs with questionable temperament and health issues that cannot be realistically maintained? The image that Battersea and others portray is sanitised so that people donate, but none of this solves the problem - if anything, it perpetuates it. Education about buying only well-bred pups isn’t working as yet; we see this time and again on this forum. Maybe a little honesty about how dire the situation is would help?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Pricivius said:


> My only question is whether this should be in the public consciousness. Shouldn't the public know the reality of dog rescue - the over-breeding causing an overpopulation


The public do know... It's not hidden, but what the eyes don't want to see and all that.
As we see in this post...the public like to blame the rescues for having to clear up, instead of blaming the person that dumped the dog into rescue.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pricivius said:


> Having volunteered for several Rescues, from pounds to a national name, none of this surprises me.
> 
> My only question is whether this should be in the public consciousness. Shouldn't the public know the reality of dog rescue - the over-breeding causing an overpopulation, often of poorly bred dogs with questionable temperament and health issues that cannot be realistically maintained? The image that Battersea and others portray is sanitised so that people donate, but none of this solves the problem - if anything, it perpetuates it. Education about buying only well-bred pups isn't working as yet; we see this time and again on this forum. Maybe a little honesty about how dire the situation is would help?


In some ways I do agree with you, TV shows like the Paul O' Grady one seems to imply that most dogs will get lovely new homes & live happily ever after (apologies if this has changed I only saw a couple of episodes from an early series) rather than show the reality for some dogs …. but that's probably more due to the TV producers rather than Battersea.

Unfortunately if the truth was highlighted more & the harsh realities shown I do think people would 'blame' the rescue for putting healthy dogs to sleep & donations would decrease so it must be so difficult for them. I know a lot of people speak of 'kill shelters' as if they kill dogs on a whim & enjoy doing it … they obviously don't & it must be heartbreaking to work in rescue & have to deal with dogs that will never be rehomed. I can't imagine having to make decisions like that ever day


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I find it telling that the OP has posted their gripes about Battersea and then fled the scene so to speak.
So I did some googling.

And, well...
https://www.facebook.com/notes/clau...ea-cats-and-dogs-home-part-2/137593957585947/

Part 1 is further down in the feed.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> I find it telling that the OP has posted their gripes about Battersea and then fled the scene so to speak.
> So I did some googling.
> 
> And, well...
> ...


Well done
Case closed I guess


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I find it telling that the OP has posted their gripes about Battersea and then fled the scene so to speak.
> So I did some googling.
> 
> And, well...
> ...


Can you link part 1 as I can read that, but can't go any further as not on facebook


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Can you link part 1 as I can read that, but can't go any further as not on facebook


Part 1

https://www.facebook.com/notes/clau...e-inside-battersea-dogs-home/137306180948058/


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I find it telling that the OP has posted their gripes about Battersea and then fled the scene so to speak.
> So I did some googling.
> 
> And, well...
> ...


Just commented … I've also sent it to a friend who is a team leader at Battersea as I thought they should be aware of what is being posted


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooo she reminds me a bit of Zak George on a few of the YouTube videos.. Not the worse trainer in the world but body language says more to the dog than the treats given.. Although only clicked on a few videos. 

I didnt get the point of a dog who resource guards their chew, whose actually eating the bloody thing to work with the dog to take chew from him/her.. That's not usually a problem in my book per se let a dog eat in peace but there could have been more to it than meets the eye and poking the dog to prove a point... For a video less than keen


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Just commented … I've also sent it to a friend who is a team leader at Battersea as I thought they should be aware of what is being posted


Did she delete your comment?
I saw it, walked the dog, came back, and it's gone.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Ooo she reminds me a bit of Zak George on a few of the YouTube videos.. Not the worse trainer in the world but body language says more to the dog than the treats given.. Although only clicked on a few videos.
> 
> I didnt get the point of a dog who resource guards their chew, whose actually eating the bloody thing to work with the dog to take chew from him/her.. That's not usually a problem in my book per se let a dog eat in peace but there could have been more to it than meets the eye and poking the dog to prove a point... For a video less than keen


Haven't bothered to look at her training to be honest. I just find it exceedingly unprofessional to slate a group like Battersea and then not even bother to come back and discuss it fairly here. If she did delete @Cleo38 comment on her FB feed, then that just adds to the lack of professionalism. 
It's fine to have something to say, but not if you insist that your voice is the only one that should be heard.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Haven't bothered to look at her training to be honest. I just find it exceedingly unprofessional to slate a group like Battersea and then not even bother to come back and discuss it fairly here. If she did delete @Cleo38 comment on her FB feed, then that just adds to the lack of professionalism.
> It's fine to have something to say, but not if you insist that your voice is the only one that should be heard.


Yes, it seems my comment is gone. I honestly don't get the whole 'trial by social media' stuff that seems to go on nowadays. It is so wrong & damaging to so many people.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Part 1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/clau...e-inside-battersea-dogs-home/137306180948058/


So, is there a point to the posts? Or is she just advertising?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, it seems my comment is gone. I honestly don't get the whole 'trial by social media' stuff that seems to go on nowadays. It is so wrong & damaging to so many people.


That's really disappointing. I was really hoping it was you who had deleted it because you had a good conversation with her, but sadly it looks like she just wants to attack Battersea and not substantiate anything or even allow a professional discourse.

I noticed that on her personal page she has posted the same note and tagged a lot of well known dog professionals like Kelly Dunbar and Drayton Michaels (both US based) so her note shows up on their pages as well.

@Cleo38 did your friend who works at Battersea respond?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> That's really disappointing. I was really hoping it was you who had deleted it because you had a good conversation with her, but sadly it looks like she just wants to attack Battersea and not substantiate anything or even allow a professional discourse.
> 
> I noticed that on her personal page she has posted the same note and tagged a lot of well known dog professionals like Kelly Dunbar and Drayton Michaels (both US based) so her note shows up on their pages as well.
> 
> @Cleo38 did your friend who works at Battersea respond?


She hasn't yet … probably too busy putting healthy dogs to sleep!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> She hasn't yet … probably too busy putting healthy dogs to sleep!


If you can share, I'd be interested to see what she says.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MilleD said:


> Or is she just advertising?


 That wasn't the impression I got, although she does emphasise rather a lot how much more knowledgeable she was than her co-workers.


----------

